# Heading to Sparta, GA for my annual turkey hunt.



## Dr. Honk (Jan 2, 2009)

I will be heading to Sparta, GA on April 1, 2009 for my tenth annual turkey hunt. I can't wait. I still have snow in my front yard in upstate NY and I need some warmth and the sound of gobbling in the air.
I called my buddy John this afternoon. The birds are still flocked up. Nobody killed any birds this weekend. Hopefully they will start breaking up by the time I get down there.
Did I mention that I can't wait?


----------



## drumming (Mar 24, 2009)

cool man have a great time! hope you get to harvest a nice bird


----------

